# WLAN verbunden aber kein Internet



## Cami- (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo!
Ich habe eine Fritzbox 7330 SL und mein Rechner ist über WLAN mit dieser verbunden. Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen das Problem, dass mein Internet zufällig für eine gewisse Zeit nicht mehr geht. Also am Anfang funktioniert alles einwandfrei, irgendwann geht das Internet nicht mehr und im Status der Verbindung steht dann sowas wie "IPv4-Konnektivität: kein Netzwerkzugriff".
Wenn ich das Problem von Windows beheben lasse, dann geht es auch wieder eine Weile, aber der fehler taucht irgendwann wieder auf. 
Ich habe ein P8H67-I DELUXE - mein Betriebssystem ist Win8 64bit. Leider gibt es auf der Homepage von ASUS keine Treiber für Windows8, deswegen konnte ich keinen neuen Netzwerktreiber installieren.
Ich habe eine "veraltete" BIOS-Version drauf, könnte es vllt helfen, wenn ich ein update mache?
Gerade eben kam der Fehler wieder: wlan ist verbunden, aber kein Netzwerkzugriff nach ein paar Sekunden ging es wieder -.-
Bin etwas am verzweifeln, hoffe ihr habt eine Idee und könnt mir helfen.
Achso: Die LAN-Verbindung funktioniert perfekt und auch mein WLAN-Radio hat in letzter Zeit ein paar Probleme (schlechte Verbindung, geht aus wenn ich den PC mit WLAN anmache, usw)


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo Cami-

event. wechselt der Stick kurz in den Standbymode, das würde das kurze abreißen der Verbindung erklären. Wo stehen denn die Geräte? 
Ansonsten dein WLan-signal verstärken, oder gleich auf Lan umsteigen.


mfg PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## Cami- (27. Februar 2013)

Ich habe keinen Stick, mein Mainboard hat integriertes WLAN. Außerdem ging es bisher immer, das Problem hatte ich sonst nicht.
Das WLAN-Signal muss ich auch nicht verstärken, da die Signalqualität die höchste Stufe anzeigt. (also hervorragende Qualität - 150Mbit/s)
Ich denke eher, dass es sich um ein Konfigurationsproblem handelt oder vllt ein Treiberproblem.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Februar 2013)

WLan im MB integriert? 

Dann den Treiber runter und neuinstallieren, falls du das schon gemacht hast und das Problem weiterhin auftritt, wäre es möglich das irgendwo ein Störsignal gibt, welches das WLan-signal kurzzeitig unterbricht.
Kommen die unterbrechungen willkürlich oder gibt es ein "Muster", das sich ein Gerät einschaltet o.ä. Den Router auch schonmal unter die Lupe genommen, genauer die Einstellungen?


----------



## Cami- (27. Februar 2013)

Cami- schrieb:


> Ich habe ein P8H67-I DELUXE - mein Betriebssystem ist Win8 64bit. Leider gibt es auf der Homepage von ASUS keine Treiber für Windows8, deswegen konnte ich keinen neuen Netzwerktreiber installieren.



Treiber installieren geht also nicht. 
Die Einstellungen der Fritzbox habe ich mir auch schon angeguckt, konnte nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen, bin aber auch kein Fachmann.
Die Abbrüche sind fast jede Minute, mal geht es auch 5min. Aber nie wirklich lange. Es hängt nicht von einem Programm ab, zumindest habe ich es noch nicht bemerkt.
edit: Ich habe auch schon geguckt, ob es Störsignale gibt und das Frequenzband geändert, hat nichts geholfen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (27. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, überlesen. Was für einen Treiber verwendest du mom? Wineigener oder frühere Winversion von ASUS?


----------



## Rurdo (27. Februar 2013)

Du kannst probieren die Win 7 Version vom Treiber zu installieren... mehr als dass er es nicht zulässt kann nicht passieren...
Hast du in letzter Zeit irgendein neues Elektrogerät (Fernseher ect...) gekauft? 
BIOS würde,ich zumindest, immer aktuell halten!


----------



## Cami- (27. Februar 2013)

Die Windows 7 version kann ich nicht installieren, schon probiert.
Zur Zeit läuft der Windows eigene Treiber.
Ich habe noch eine Lösungsmöglichkeit gefunden, weiß aber nicht ob ich in der registry einfach so etwas ändern sollte. Vllt kann sich das mal jemand angucken!?
Ein neues Gerät habe ich auch nicht gekauft.

Zitat aus dem chip.de-forum:
"Hallo Zusammen,
nachdem ich mich jetzt auch schon seit einem halben Jahr mich mit dem genau gleichem Problem des TO herumgeschlagen habe, bin ich heute durch Zufall auf die, hoffentlich für Andere, richtige Lösung gekommen.

Ich bin durch langes Suchen dann mal auf dieses KB von MS gestossen Windows Vista kann von bestimmten Routern oder fremden DHCP-Servern keine IP-Adresse beziehen .

Also hab ich mir mal die Unterschlüssel "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servi ces\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}" genauer angeschaut, und siehe da, in allen stand als DhcpServer-REG_Wert 255.255.255.255 drin. Flugs daraus 255.255.255.0 gemacht, und siehe da war sofort im I-Net wieder drin.

Hoffe es klappt bei euch genauso.

Achso, hatte bei mir auch im Gerätemanager alle Netzwerkadapter ausser W-Lan, deaktiviert, werde es dann auch mal mit allen als Aktiviert ausprobieren."

edit: bei mir steht auch 255.255.255.255


----------



## DumBaz (27. Februar 2013)

Hast du schon in den Eigenschaften des Wlan-Maduls unter Energieverwaltung nachgesehen
ob der PC das Wlan-Modul abschalten kann zum Energiesparen?


----------



## Cami- (27. Februar 2013)

DumBaz schrieb:


> Hast du schon in den Eigenschaften des Wlan-Maduls unter Energieverwaltung nachgesehen
> ob der PC das Wlan-Modul abschalten kann zum Energiesparen?



Das ist bei mir auf "Höchstleistung" gestellt, dürfte also auch nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Cami- (28. Februar 2013)

Keine weiteren Ideen?  ... dann werd ich wohl doch mal die Einträge in der registry ändern und schauen, ob das hilft


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (28. Februar 2013)

Hast du schon das mit dem BIOS-Update probiert?


----------



## Cami- (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt die Werte in der registry verändert und es geht wieder  ... wuhuu^^
Das BIOS-update will ich aber auch noch machen, kenne mich damit aber nur wenig aus. Da muss ich mich erstmal etwas belesen... aber das mache ich erst nach den Prüfungen 
Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! (an die anderen natürlich auch)


----------



## Marcimoto (28. Februar 2013)

Freut mich, dass es wieder geht 
Aber im Zweifel würde ich generell mal beim Anbieter nachfragen.
Ich hatte von den "Symptomen" schon genau das gleiche Problem. Im Endeffekt hat die Telekom ausversehen nen Kabel abgeklemmt xD


----------

